# Va hauntfest



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

do you know what all is going on and on what days the events are.I am closer to this one than any others and would love to come.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 23, 2011)

It is a work in progress. to keep up with what's going on, I'd suggest following the link and liking the fb page


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you trying to keep it to people in state?


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 23, 2011)

all are welcome!!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Do show up I look forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmmm...only 3.5 hours away. I might be able to swing this...


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 23, 2011)

Meeting of haunters for demos, ghost tours, tour of Monster Museum and Dinosaur Park, casket races and all around haunted goodness.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

RavenLunatic said:


> _tour of Monster Museum and Dinosaur Park_


Monster Museum?? I am intrigued... What is the Monster Museum?


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/9210


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 23, 2011)

[Schedule of events :
http://www.centralvahaunters.com/VA HAUNT FEST 2012 Shedule.pdf


----------

